# excessive daytime sleepiness



## bettymcfa (Apr 22, 2009)

How would you code excessive daytime sleepiness?
Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 22, 2009)

780.54?

"*Hypersomnia* is characterized by recurring episodes of excessive daytime sleepiness (EDS) or prolonged nighttime sleep.


----------



## bettymcfa (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help--


----------



## ugocodergirl (Mar 22, 2012)

I would use:30743


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually, Ugocodergirl, while I understand your submission of that particular code, the original question submitted does not give us the information to arrive at that diagnosis.  This is the way I look at the question:  We do not know if this is a specific disorder of sleep of "nonorganic origins" as stated by the category, furthermore, we do not know if it is a "transient" disorder that may be associated with acute or intermittent emotion reactions or conflicts, etc, etc.  We just don't have enough info to assign the 307.43.  Admittedly I chose the main term "Somnolence" (courtesy of Stedman's dictionary and resulting definition = _Somnolence (1) an inclination to sleep)_  as a starting place and ICD-9 directs us to 780.09, 307.43 and  349.89.  That's my rationale and In my NON-expert opinion would be inclined to go with 780.09.

Who cares to go next?
Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

